# As food and game fish



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Although cichlids are mostly small- to medium-sized, a substantial number of species are notable as food and game fishes. With few thick rib bones and tasty flesh, artisan fishing of cichlids is not uncommon in Central America and South America, as well as areas surrounding the African rift lakes.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

are these three threads spam?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, they are spam. Spammer is now banned.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

good to hear


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Geez, hard to tell sometimes or maybe I'm just not the sharpest tool in the shed :withstup:

I did read an article last year in an aquarium magazine about Texans catching feral oscars from local streams where some had been dumped by irresponsible fish keepers which the fishermen then ate. Apparently they are eaten by natives of the Amazon as well. 

Personally I'll stick with catfish, tuna and salmon. Oscars have too much personality.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you know that the Peacock "Bass" really isn't a bass at all? It's a very large cichlid. I found that really interesting and thought I'd share.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

arent bass and sunfish (which are part of the same family) distantly related to cichlids anyways?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Cichlids are closely related to perch, but I don't think bass are in the same family (?)


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Nice thread, lol.


----------

